# Does it matter where your mortgage come from?



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

When you are working with a broker, does it really matter where your mortgage come from?

let say 2 mortgages, both have same pre-payment options, ammortization, but mortgage #1 has slightly higher interest rate ... but mortgage #1 is with some well-known lender (eg. big banks), while mortgage #2 is with some company that you never heard of at all.

Does it really matter who's the actual lender? or is it all just down to the numbers?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

No it doesn't matter.


----------

